# UD Clapton Wire



## huffnpuff (1/6/15)

UD Importers, take note! 

$9 for 5 meters!!! This will save a lot of time for those inclined.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## huffnpuff (1/6/15)

I also like that it's dual wrapped so there's room for doing arty stuff like staple coils.


----------



## BigAnt (1/6/15)

@ComplexChaos might add this as they already stock the UD Kanthal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (2/6/15)

I remember watching the video before heading to VapeCon and just thought about it now again. Came here to see if someone posted about it and if not, I would have quickly do so.

Thanks @huffnpuff


----------

